# Their favorite fruit



## Aly

My babies aren't too keen on fruit with some exceptions (apple, orange, mango, cantalope...) but they LOVE their POM. It's really good for them too!


----------



## Bea

I've never even heard of that fruit before, but they sure seem to love it!


----------



## Serenity

A couple of days ago, one of my managers at work (pet store) suggested we get some pomegranate for the cockatiels, specifically saying that her own absolutely love it (I've found out that a lot of the managers have cockatiels ^^). Guess they're not the only ones. 

Think I'm gonna try it out with Sawyer as well some time soon.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> I've never even heard of that fruit before, but they sure seem to love it!



I'm sure you have. It's pomegranate. It has heaps of health benefits.
http://www.coral-cure.com/images/pomegranate-fruit.jpg


----------



## Bea

Babyluv12 said:


> I'm sure you have. It's pomegranate. It has heaps of health benefits.
> http://www.coral-cure.com/images/pomegranate-fruit.jpg


Well i've heard the name, seen the fruit but never actually tried it before - so i didn't recognise it's appearance or abbreviated name.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> Well i've heard the name, seen the fruit but never actually tried it before - so i didn't recognise it's appearance or abbreviated name.


Ahh ok. I love them. The only thing is they get get a bit messy. The best way to open them is in a bowl of cold water-the fruit sinks and the other stuff floats.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I like pom too. I should get one and see if the bird would enjoy it too


----------



## Laura

I have never tried it with mine, I am not a big fan of pomegranate but I think I will get some for them maybe they will like it


----------



## Rosie

I absolutely LOVE pomegranate, looks like your little darlings do too! I thought they were stones when I first clicked onto the thread!


----------



## Aly

Rosie said:


> I thought they were stones when I first clicked onto the thread!



LOL! Noooo! I don't feed my babies stones! lol


----------

